# Parts for an older elevator?



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

I have a Kewanee 500 hay and grain elevator that I need a part for. The larger drive sprocket, not the pto shaft sprocket, has broken the housing that holds the bolt/shear pin. I need to find a new housing.

Anyone know of any sources for parts for older implements like this?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

More than likely the housing is comericaly made and is avalible for a price. Go to a industerial suplier and see if they don't have it. Many gaear boxes are made by Borg Warner and used by many of the manufactures of impliments. Look in the parts section of the phone book and get to a delear and they can tell you what you have and will proberly order one for you.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

More information is needed. Need the diameter of the sprocket, the inside diameter of the hub and the size of the chain for starters. Get this info and I will search my catalogs for a replacement sprocket.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Old vet,

Good idea, thanks!

Agmantoo,

I'll try and do one better and take a few pics tomorrow along with the measurements. I've never posted a pic here, but I'll try. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Do a Google search on Kewanee elevator parts.


----------



## 1eaglescout (May 16, 2006)

Try www.mscdirect.com
They have a catalog that is over 10,000 pages. They probably have what you need.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

If it is a non-standard part you can't find at the local parts supply, you can go to the Bush Hog web site, look at the dealer locator area, & look for Kewanee parts.

Should turn up a dealer near you.

Bush Hog bought out Kewanee.

--->Paul


----------

